# jtree



## stuhl (21. Aug 2003)

hallo zusammen,

versuche gerade einen jtree in meine anwendung einzubauen. und da wollte ich mal fragen wie das genau funktioniert. dabei geht es darum, eine große anzahl an mp3s, die irgendwo auf meiner festplatte stehen, zu organisieren. ich durchsuche meine festplatte nach diesen mp3-dateien, und möchte diese dann in den jtree schreiben. z.B. für jede gruppe einen knoten, oder für jeden buchstaben im alphabet einen knoten,... das klappt soweit ganz gut.
wie kann/muss ich die mp3s dann speichern, um bei öffnen meines programms einen gefüllten jtree vorzufinden und nicht jedes mal aufs neue meine festplatte durchsuchen und den jtree neu füllen zu müssen . muss ich  dazu eine datenbank verwenden oder kann ich den jtree mit irgendeiner textdatei synchronisieren? :?: 

wäre sehr froh, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte!
vielen dank im voraus!  

gruß
stuhl


----------



## mariopetr (21. Aug 2003)

schreibe dir ein eigenes TreeModel, welches die zuordung (graph,name,logischer ort) beinhaltet und schreibe dann diese triepel mit nem nem XMLDecoder (seit java 1.4.0) weg, das laden geht dann genau anders herum


----------



## stuhl (22. Aug 2003)

danke für die antwort. 

hab da aber noch ne frage:
was verstehst du unter der zuordnung graph, name, logischer ort?
ergeben das dann ganz viele xml dateien oder kann man damit alle tripel in eine xml-datei packen?

gruß

stuhl


----------



## mariopetr (22. Aug 2003)

das triepel besteht aus 
-ort im graphen (jtree) zb:root->A
-dem namen im tree zb:dudel.ogg
-dem dem logischen ort zb:/home/user/dudel.ogg

also eigentlich eine klasse mit (im einfachsten falle) 3 strings als member, der baum laesst sich sehr einfach daraus aufbauen. wenn es soweit ist, kannst du entweder jedes einzeln serialisieren, oder du machst erst ein array daraus uns serialisierst das array. das treemodel selber zu serialisieren sollte zwar gehen, ich rate aber davon ab.


----------



## stuhl (1. Sep 2003)

sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde! war im urlaub und hatte hatte dort besseres zu tun*ggg*

also, zumindest hab ich es jetzt verstanden. ich melde mich dann nochmal!!!

danke!


stuhl


----------

